# upset tummy ?



## claire64 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi Quinn is 18 weeks and has been on Royal canni for about 2 months. 

we went for a walk on Saturday and he ate some duck poo & also fell in the pond  ( lovely walk  since Monday he has & still is very loose  and its been a bit like white snotty round the poo  sorry,  ..........hope it don't put you off your tea  for the last two nights he has had me up to go to the toilet which he has never done because he has his last meal at 4.30, He is very happy in himself & still eating  The last two days I have given him scrambled egg for breakfast to see if it makes him a bit more solid but stopped today because it doesn't seem to be doing any good. 
Would you take him to vets ? OH says no cause he is fine  
Thanks in advance !!!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I'd try some pumpkin. So my two at that age would get loose stools for a variety of reasons, including overeating. I also switched to better quality food (Wellness to Orijen) and that helped too. I look at the whole picture, if Quinn doesn't seem his usual self or the stools get worse, then I'd take him in. Also, make sure he's drinking enough to keep him hydrated.


----------



## claire64 (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks !! he is drinking lots of water  will try the pumpkin  did you put it in his dinner ? Thanks for your reply 
At this moment he is having a mad cocker poo half hour


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Personally I would try fasting the dog for 24 hours and then feed him with chicken/fish and rice. If the tummy doesn't settle after a few days you may need to go to the vet as there are a few bugs that can be picked up from duck poo.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

This happened to Molly a few months back. I called my vet and he told me to give her boiled chicken breast (no fat) and rice for the first two days and that if she still had it on day 3 to bring her in. Her's at first was soft with a white mucous surrounding the poop and then turned to liquid. The rice and chicken didn't do anything to help so we took her in. He gave her some Metronidazole (it's an antibiotic but can also help stop diarrhea) She took this for 2 days and then her poop was normal and it didn't happen again??

He did a stool analysis and everything was fine.

As for the pumpkin I was giving her some too but make sure not to give too much cause it could have the opposite effect. Pumpkin can either firm up stool or make it loose I wouldn't give more than a teaspoon per day just to be on the safe side. Hope he gets better soon!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I'd always be inclined to take him to the vet at that age with diarrhoea. When they are older with a stomach upset they can miss a meal but at that age they are growing so quickly they need the nutrients. The vet will weigh him, check him over and take his temperature etc, give advice about feeding and how frequently (eg our vet said chicken and rice is best rather than scrambled egg) and also give him some medicine to help settle his stomach and firm up his poo so that it doesn't last as long


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lexi and Beemer were not good about skipping meals (would eat grass and not help the problem). My vet said the same thing Karen suggested. Fast then boiled chicken and rice. Vet also likes to prescribe meds. I'm just wary about too many drugs early on for my two, so I try the pumpkin first. And I just put a teaspoon in their meal of kibble and that worked. 

Now saying all that between these two I saw the vet or emergency vet at least once a month since I got them. And techs at the emergency vet think I'm funny because I would call them as soon as their stool started to get soft. I say if it helps you to take him in and make sure he's ok, take him in. I think your comfort level with his well being is important too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

